# I heard Oden got bigger...



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

but damn:










as compared to:











Does anybody how much he weighs now? He looks like he could bully Shaq.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Is the first one Shaqs arms photoshopped on Gregory's body?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Weakling compared to my main man Bynum


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> Weakling compared to my main man Bynum



LOL, Yeah riiiiight.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Weakling compared to my main man Bynum


Bynum looks huge, but I'll bet just about anything that Oden is more powerful. That isn't any kind of slam on Bynum either. I am not one of the homers on the board.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Bynum looks huge, but I'll bet just about anything that Oden is more powerful. That isn't any kind of slam on Bynum either. I am not one of the homers on the board.


Well you are entitled to your opinion but I dont get it. Do you think Oden is stronger even though in all of the media day pics he isnt a buff as Bynum? How?

We are talking just strength, leave bball skills out of it


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Lets see a Bynum pic, then.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Well you are entitled to your opinion but I dont get it. Do you think Oden is stronger even though in all of the media day pics he isnt a buff as Bynum? How?
> 
> We are talking just strength, leave bball skills out of it




I'll have to see them together, but from everything we have all heard Oden is one of the most powerful players people have went against. To me the pics of Bynum don't really show that he is any bigger. Certainly not smaller though either. I guess what I'm getting at is that even if he is bigger, it doesn't mean he is stronger. 

For example. I have 17" biceps, but got my *** kicked in arm wrestling by someone that was noticably smaller. He was simply stronger than me.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Weakling compared to my main man Bynum


stupid, stupid, baiting comment. I've come to expect more from you.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Lets see a Bynum pic, then.


LOL Bynum is big. Go to yahoo and look at his pics. (mods, please don't suspend me for naming another site)


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)




----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

wizmentor said:


> stupid, stupid, baiting comment. I've come to expect more from you.




It's not a baiting comment. Bynum IS big. Maybe bigger than Oden....although I don't think so. He more than likely believes that. It's not like comparing Oden to Okur in size. Bynum is legit big


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I'd say Oden looks bigger, no?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I'd say Oden looks bigger, no?


Certainly not clear cut. I'd like to see the same pose. Bynum is a big dude.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Oden's pic looks photoshopped.

edit - it's not though.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

look at those arms and his height compared to Pau :yes:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

wizmentor said:


> stupid, stupid, baiting comment. I've come to expect more from you.


Ill admit, I could have been more creative :cheers:


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

> Bynum


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Bynum simply looks like he has lower bodyfat than Oden, which makes him look more defined. Who cares though? The season is so close!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


>




so bynum is 7'9 now lol?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Not at all but fyi he grew an inch since he last played :biggrin:


...and increased his vertical


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

RoyToy said:


> > Bynum


:lol:


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

RoyToy said:


> > Bynum


This is what is called in discrete mathematics a transitive relation, with D-Howard in the middle


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

RoyToy said:


> > Bynum


He is kind of lobsided on his mark there on the floor... must not be a X's and O's type of player. Zing!


----------



## slickyseenis (Aug 27, 2008)

oden's guns are bigger


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Not at all but fyi he grew an inch since he last played :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...and increased his vertical


what is his vertical?


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

HAD ENOUGH?!?!?!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oden definately got big and quick. I admittedly wouldn't know as much as the team staff and everything but, am I the only one that thinks Oden looks like he gained just a little too much weight in some of the photos?

Bynum actually looks pretty big too btw.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

You cannot tell who is stronger by looking at pictures. Good lord... and you guys sound like a bunch of 7 year olds. "My dad can beat up your dad."


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Well my dad can beat up your dad fool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Oden definately got big and quick. I admittedly wouldn't know as much as the team staff and everything but, am I the only one that thinks Oden looks like he gained just a little too much weight in some of the photos?
> 
> Bynum actually looks pretty big too btw.


Oden gained a lot, but I don't think it will be to much weight. As long as he keeps his speed in the post, that size will help him play better defensively. My only concern with weight gain is that it's harder on the knees.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

sabas4mvp said:


> Bynum simply looks like he has lower bodyfat than Oden, which makes him look more defined. Who cares though? The season is so close!


yeah, we can't really tell who's bigger/stronger by these pics, but Drew is without question more defined. Cannot wait for this match-up. I think Oden will be a great player, but people are seriously sleeping on Andrew.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Monsters! The both of them. Can't wait til opening night.

I'd say Oden is bigger though, although we'd have to see them standing side by side to make a proper evaluation. Bynum has, as said before me, a lower % of body fat, but Oden has really gained quite a lot of weight in between those two photos. Wow, I really hope these two stay healthy for +15 years to come.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Fray said:


> Does anybody how much he weighs now? He looks like he could bully Shaq.


Yeah I do.

Right after his operation, I read an article saying that Nate McMillian wasn't happy with Oden, because he spent all his time doing weights and eating and got up to about 280 lbs. 

Nate was saying that this was way too heavy for Oden and would only make his knee issues worse. He was told to lose weight right away. Im just guessing but i'd say he is about 260-265 right now?


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

shazha said:


> Yeah I do.
> 
> Right after his operation, I read an article saying that Nate McMillian wasn't happy with Oden, because he spent all his time doing weights and eating and got up to about 280 lbs.
> 
> Nate was saying that this was way too heavy for Oden and would only make his knee issues worse. He was told to lose weight right away. Im just guessing but i'd say he is about 260-265 right now?


My guess is he got up to 300 lbs and now is back down to about 280-285. he needs to drop another 5-10 in my non educated opinion on this subject. I think that will be easy for him to do.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Oden definately got big and quick. I admittedly wouldn't know as much as the team staff and everything but, am I the only one that thinks Oden looks like he gained just a little too much weight in some of the photos?


he's had a whole year off to take photos and of course he was well above his playing weight. But he's been ramping up the aerobic stuff these days and (according to KP recently) he's just under 280lbs. By the start of the season he'll probably be around 270... which is where they expect him to play. 

Muahh ha ha... it's all going according to plan

STOMP


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dang, in that video Oden didn't seem like "himself"(whatever that is...) to me. He didn't seem all too composed to be honest, and he looked kinda uncorfortable out there. I know he was coming off an ankle injury n everything, but like ive been sayin, let's see how he play's with the added weight and see his athleticism will translate.... People are quick to say he's gonna explode next year cuz he's been gettin ready for a year, but he looked kinda slow & methodical to me. 

Im not hating on the guy, I just think his devlopment will take time just like everybody else and he wont dominate from day ONE, which I have recieved alot of heat for expressing. We shall see. On the flip side tho, LMA looked great out there. I really love his game. He has really turned into a polished and complete player.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Let's just remember this was a meaningless game that means absolutely nothing. Seriously, this means even less than the pre-season game coming up. 

Nothing to take away from this game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> Dang, in that video Oden didn't seem like "himself"(whatever that is...) to me. He didn't seem all too composed to be honest, and he looked kinda uncorfortable out there. I know he was coming off an ankle injury n everything, but like ive been sayin, let's see how he play's with the added weight and see his athleticism will translate.... People are quick to say he's gonna explode next year cuz he's been gettin ready for a year, but he looked kinda slow & methodical to me.
> 
> Im not hating on the guy, I just think his devlopment will take time just like everybody else and he wont dominate from day ONE, which I have recieved alot of heat for expressing. We shall see. On the flip side tho, LMA looked great out there. I really love his game. He has really turned into a polished and complete player.



I completely agree Oden won't be a overnight sensation, but he will make a difference game one. The attention Oden got help LMA on offense and will help other players too. On D Oden will make a difference right off just by his presence. He won't be dominant right off, but that doesn't mean he won't influence the game right off.

But he certainly needs to get in better shape and playing at game speed will do that. Nothing is the same as playing in a game so naturally he looks uncomfortable out there in the first semi game since summer camp and any real competition since in college.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> Dang, in that video Oden didn't seem like "himself"(whatever that is...) to me. He didn't seem all too composed to be honest, and he looked kinda uncorfortable out there. I know he was coming off an ankle injury n everything, but like ive been sayin, let's see how he play's with the added weight and see his athleticism will translate.... People are quick to say he's gonna explode next year cuz he's been gettin ready for a year, but he looked kinda slow & methodical to me.
> 
> Im not hating on the guy, I just think his devlopment will take time just like everybody else and he wont dominate from day ONE, which I have recieved alot of heat for expressing. We shall see. On the flip side tho, LMA looked great out there. I really love his game. He has really turned into a polished and complete player.


What video? Sorry, I must be going blind here, but I cant find one.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

shazha said:


> What video? Sorry, I must be going blind here, but I cant find one.


I believe he's talking about the one posted in this thread:

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/412757-fan-fest-video-boxscore.html


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

So how old is Oden now? 20? I wonder what he's going to look like when he's 34. He already looks like Robert Parrish or steroids.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yega1979 said:


> So how old is Oden now? 20? I wonder what he's going to look like when he's 34. He already looks like Robert Parrish or steroids.


Probably somewhat like Shaq.. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^ At this rate? :yes:


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> So how old is Oden now? 20? I wonder what he's going to look like when he's 34. He already looks like Robert Parrish or steroids.


LOL yeah is is far from pretty. But hopefully the boy can make some noise this year.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

mgb said:


> I believe he's talking about the one posted in this thread:
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/412757-fan-fest-video-boxscore.html


Thanks mate.

But holly cow, didn't Aldridge look like Kevin Garnett on offense!


----------

